# Ok.. what are the odds??



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Three of us were hunting canadas on Sat. first pair of birds comes in, I take the one on the right, my buddy takes the left one. My lab retrieves my bird and my buddy grabs his only to procede in hollering BAND!!, ITS BANDED, all this while screaming like a thirteen year old girl at Justin Timberlake concert. This was his first band and it was great! Anyway, later a big group comes in we only need three more. Well, at about 15 yards I holler CUT EM! We each drop a bird, once again my dog goes after mine, and my buddy heads for his. You guessed it! Another screaming fit. Well... this one was more uncontrollable laughter. This kid shoots his first and second bands ever, on the same day. Pretty amazing feat in this neck of the woods! Way to go Cody! Sunday he was racing the dog to downed birds :eyeroll: This was a great part of a great Nodak weekend! :beer:


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Good stuff, congrats Cody!!!! :bowdown:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Hey save some of those bands for when I get there!!!!! CONGRATS!!


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

nice going!
now tell him to lock them up and throw the key away :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Next time switch spots....hehehe...

Congrats!


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Before this season i would have said the odds were pretty bad, but i heard of three different stories now. Unbelievable. I think i need to start hunting different spots.


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

One day about 10 years ago, I was hunting in early October with my brother at McKenzie Slough in Burleigh County. There were thousands of pintails there, must have been some kind of staging area that year, you don't see that many pintails very often.. I shot a drake pintail. The dog brought it back and I did the usual "hey, its banded." About 2 minutes later, another flock came in and my brother shot a pintail. After the retrieve, he said "Mines banded too." I said "You lying [email protected]#$#$%%^, mine really is banded." He said, "Mine is too." And it was. They were from way different areas. That was pretty cool.


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Congrats to Cody! My buddies kid did something similar in the early season. We were having a good hunt with geese coming in from all directions. A pair came real nice and we told Matt to take both of them. He scored a nice two-shot double. Went to pick them up and both were banded--numbers were almost consecutive (only 2 digits apart). Great way for the kid to get his first band(s). He got the info from USFWS and found out they were both females and were banded in Nebraska.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Congrats man, at least everbody else is shooting bands except our group! :beer: :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

GooseBuster3 said:


> Congrats man, at least everbody else is shooting bands except our group! :beer: :beer:


Ain't that the truth.... I've never seen a band in the late season, maybe this is my year.


----------



## Dean Nelson (Mar 3, 2002)

Well I have 600 in the yard and aint a damn one of them banded. I have had about 5,000 different geese in the yard this fall with only one having a band and he was wounded.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Did you ever pick that one up Dean?

Whoa, more honker bands coming out of Nodak. I only heard of a couple last year. Congrats Cody. 8)


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

dblkluk, I know how it feels man, I know how it feels. Watching your bud shoot 2 bands in a day is a mix of emotions...one part of you is very happy for him and the other part is thinking to yourself, "Why that lucky Mother****ing Son of a *****...of all the ****ing luck in the world..." :lol:

It all comes down to luck of the draw and I've found out I'm just not that lucky...this year at least.  Maybe next year will be the year for me.

Congrats!:beer:


----------

